# Temporary residence



## GILTONE (Mar 13, 2010)

My husband and I would like to spend time with my brother (married to an SA) and his family staying with them for 5/6 months of the year. My husband has a pension but we do not have sufficient income to qualify for a retired person's visa. How easy/difficult is it to extend your 90 tourist visa? We have heard all sorts of mixed stories about this.

Whilst there I would be keen to do some voluntary work locally, preferably in a school or a community project- I am a qualified teacher - how possible might this be? is it legal to do this?

Thanks


----------

